# Not a normal pigeon



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

Maggie doesn't like going to bed, so I have to trick her to lock her up for the night, and when she discovers what I've done, she clmbs the bars of her cage and clings there like the parrots do. They're a bad influence.  Pigeons aren't supposed to climb the bars of cages. When that doesn't make the door open, she sits on her perch and grumbles.


----------



## Mitzi (Apr 12, 2011)

lol Maggie sounds a bit like a diva 
I've read several Maggie stories and she sounds fascinating.


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

Ditto on the diva  It won't be long before Maggie the Magnificent figures out how to let herself out of that cage.


----------



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

My Quaker Clyde lets himself out of his cage any time he wants to, and Maggie will probably figure hers out eventually. I haven't let her out yet today and she's in there grumbling and doing her annoyed coo pretty much constantly. 

I can't decide if she loves or hates the piano. Whenever I practice, she comes a waddling and sits on the keyboard and preens my hands. So when she's up on a high shelf at bedtime and won't come to me, I go play the piano until she comes to me there, and then I can scoop her plump self up and stuff her into her cage for the night.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

she sounds normal to me.. .. most hang from the side when they want out really bad.


----------



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

My pigeons never did that sort of thing when I was a kid, but they lived outside, not in the house, and I didn't have the opportunity of observing them this closely. I turned on some music and she spent a good hour or more trying to figure out how there was music playing when Mommy wasn't sitting at the piano, and cooing in a puzzled way the whole time. I got a kick out of it. Then she had to come and sit on my head while I cleaned so she could "help." 

The parrots freak out when they even see the vacuum, even if it's off, but Maggie is completely undisturbed by it.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

every pigeon I have had to put in cage for one reason or another climbed the cage at some point ..they wanted out.. it is normal, so yes she is a normal pigeon...at least when it comes to that.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Whenever I'm late feeding, my pigeons cling to the sides of the aviary with pitiful expressions like "Save the Starving Pigeons" ads.


----------



## vikanne (Aug 28, 2010)

I found if I turn off the lights I'm able to get my pigeon(Pester) back in her cage, if I don't I'm chasing her all over the house.


----------



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

She didn't give me any grief about going to bed tonight. When I started tucking parrots in, she went over and waited by the door of her cage. I picked her up, kissed her good night, and set her inside and she had a snack and settled right down. She's had a big day, though. She helped me practice the piano and she followed me around and she supervised while I gave my basset a bath, and she sat on my lap while Clyde sat on my hand. We had a big storm tonight and none of the other birds were bothered -- Clyde and the budgies all took a nap! -- but she sat on her high shelf and cooed. I don't know if she was frightened or just annoyed. It sounded like her annoyed coo.


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

doveone52 said:


> pitiful expressions like "Save the Starving Pigeons" ads.


LOL - big meanie.


----------

